# Wrestlers' political opinions



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

No, not backstage politics. The question I ask is whether any of you guys are aware of any wrestler's possible political ideology/affiliation, just out of curiosity. 

Personally, with musicians for example, I get more engaged in their work (or if I dislike their music, I at least find myself tolerating them a bit more) if I find their political leanings to be closer to mine.

Shoot.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Billy Gunn chose the name "Mr. Ass" because he's a lifelong Democrat and the Ass (_*Equus africanus asinus*_) is the symbol of the Democratic party.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

I know Batista is a Democrat, as is Foley. Punk is liberal, and I think Bryan and Ziggler are too.

EDIT: Kevin Nash is liberal as well, Stone Cold is kind of libertarian, and the McMahons are all obviously Republicans.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Kane is a Libertarian from what I read.

Flair is Republican.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Foley is a Democrat. Bryan is. Punk is def left leaning. JBL the McMahons and I always assumed many of the wrestlers were conservative. Jesse Ventura was a libertarian but he has gone hard left in the last decade.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think JBL has called himself a libertarian before. 

HBK is a republican I think.

There was "Smackdown Your Vote" where some wrestlers were at political conventions so I guess which ones were at that party were probably voting form.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

With the 50/50 booking I think most of them are communists. :draper2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Foley, Punk and Bryan are Democrats. While many people say the McMahons are Republicans Stephanie seems to be a liberal. I thought The Rock was a Democrat, but he took a subtle shot at Obama in GI Joe.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Im pretty sure Rollins is politically liberal. He doesn't really speak on it directly but you can glean fro. His twitter that hes fairly progressive.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Foley, Punk and Bryan are Democrats. While many people say the McMahons are Republicans Stephanie seems to be a liberal. I thought The Rock was a Democrat, but he took a subtle shot at Obama in GI Joe.


The Rock didnt write the script for GI Joe, I wouldn't read too much into that movie. IIRC, Dwayne endorsed Obama (at least in 08).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

mattheel said:


> The Rock didnt write the script for GI Joe, I wouldn't read too much into that movie. IIRC, Dwayne endorsed Obama (at least in 08).


True, but Rock has enough power NOT to say it. Or maybe it was Bruce Willis' idea. He's a Republican.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

JBL Republican
Stone Cold seems like a Republican but could vote Democrat
Brock Lesnar is a huge Republican
CM Punk is a huge Democrat
Jim Cornette is a huge Democrat


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

The Rock I think is a Republican, he even gave a speech at the Republican national convention one year, but I doubt he's far right. I imagine he's center-right. Politically I think he's probably in a similar boat to Charles Barkley.

Foley is openly Democratic (perhaps a reason the WWE never pushed him harder :lol), and Bryan almost certainly is; goes without saying that Brie is too. Punk probably is.

I think Shelton Benjamin appeared at the Democratic National Convention one year, so I suspect he's a Democrat as well. I've heard Batista leans Democrat too. Lashley and MVP probably are as well, same with Booker T.

Not in the U.S., but I suspect Wade Barrett is Labor or Liberal Democrat, I can't see him being a Tory for some reason.

Triple H, Vince, Stephanie, and Linda are all conservative, but I assume in more of a "stay away from my money, fuck taxes" standpoint than in a social conservative standpoint, since there's a lot of evidence to suggest Triple H, Vince, and Stephanie are all deviants in some way (look at all the incest storylines Vince has kept trying to push over the years, Triple H in DX, etc.) HBK is almost certainly a Republican too.

Brock is a Republican, back when he got diverticulitis he described himself as a conservative and took shots at the Canadian healthcare system.

Angle is a Republican as well.

Kane as mentioned is a Libertarian.

Not a wrestler but Jim Cornette is liberal.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Kane is a very vocal Libertarian who's done many speeches for years that are on YT


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Martins said:


> No, not backstage politics. The question I ask is whether any of you guys are aware of any wrestler's possible political ideology/affiliation, just out of curiosity.
> 
> Personally, with musicians for example, I get more engaged in their work (or if I dislike their music, I at least find myself tolerating them a bit more) if I find their political leanings to be closer to mine.
> 
> Shoot.


:jbl:jbl:jbl:jbl:jbl:jbl:jbl:jbl:jbl


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> JBL Republican
> Stone Cold seems like a Republican but could vote Democrat
> Brock Lesnar is a huge Republican
> CM Punk is a huge Democrat
> Jim Cornette is a huge Democrat


Stone Cold (to my knowledge from his podcast) doesnt like to publicly endorse or even talk about politics


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh_You_Didnt_Know said:


> Stone Cold (to my knowledge from his podcast) doesnt like to publicly endorse or even talk about politics


That's why I said seems like.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> That's why I said seems like.


Glad you cleared that up


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Seth Rollins is liberal in the bedroom :Cocky


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Seth Rollins is liberal in the bedroom :Cocky


:Seth


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Triple H - Democrat

Shawn Michaels - Republican

Kane - Libertarian

Steve Austin - drifting towards Libertarian because he feels the Republican Party is a bit of a joke right now.

Mick Foley - Democrat

Vince McMahon - Republican

Seth Rollins - Hard Democrat

Shane McMahon - Democrat

JBL is a Republican, but he's more an independent these days, he said there is nobody in the Republican Party right now he'd vote for.

Stephanie is usually a Republican also but voted Barack Obama the past two elections.

Ric Flair - Republican (how could you support Huckabee? I mean really Naitch)

Batista - Democrat

Kevin Owens - Quebec Liberal Party (Centrist party that is against the Monarchy)

Europeans

Now remember the equivalent of a European conservative is essentially a democrat in America.

Wade Barrett - Conservative (got blasted on Twitter for being a Thatcherite, essentially a republican)

Paige - Labour (Left wing)

Saraya Knight (Paige's mom) - Liberal Democrat (centre)

Neville - Labour (Left wing)

Cesaro - Conservative as Swiss people naturally are.

William Regal - Staunch Labour man, despised Thatcher and her policies.

Thats all I got.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

not wrestlers but im sure joey styles and eric bischoff are republicans. 
miz grew up in a comservative household im sure so he may be republican
john cena seems too white to not be republican hahah
val venis is a libertarian i dont know what that is lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hard for me to get a reading on Swagger because he blurs kayfabe and real life often. He's openly supported LGBT and minority communities and is also pretty laid back and clearly a stoner, but he also comes off as a bit of a hick Republican. 

I do know he tweeted an anti-Trump thing that was disguised as pro-Trump earlier this year. I'm leaning towards a conservative Democrat or a liberal Republican. :hmm:


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

spikingspud said:


> Kane is a very vocal Libertarian who's done many speeches for years that are on YT


I've watched a few of Kane's speeches and seminars. He's quite well spoken, and may be the most active politically out of the WWE superstars. I believe he considered running for the Tennessee state senate, which is a part time gig.

JBL makes frequent appearances on Fox Business Channel's "Bulls and Bears". He is also married to Meredith Whitney, a well-known person in the business world. 

Ric Flair considered a run for North Carolina governor as a Republican.

And lest we forget, Nikolai Volkoff ran as Republican for the Baltimore County (Maryland) council. Guess he switched!

I would say it's a safe bet that Vince McMahon does not identify with the social conservative wing of the GOP. :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

9hunter said:


> not wrestlers but im sure joey styles and eric bischoff are republicans.
> miz grew up in a comservative household im sure so he may be republican
> john cena seems too white to not be republican hahah
> val venis is a libertarian i dont know what that is lol


But Cena Is a Massachusetts man. While that certainty does not guarantee that he is a democrat because there are Republicans in Massachusetts, the state is a Democratic hotbet. Most Massachusetts people tend to be Democratic.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe I'm going too far, but it is just coincidence that guys like Bryan, Foley and Punk (although he has a big ego) are Democrats, and a VinceKM is a hard Republican? I don't think so.

Vince's stupid political ideas always have been fucking up the product. Look at the Mexamerica thing now. Yes, he pushes Latins too, but only because he's making money of them. Well, so I guess he's just a prick and sellout


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Any indication of WWE wrestler politics I've ever seen is right-leaning.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

4 Horsewomen Fan said:


> Maybe I'm going too far, but it is just coincidence that guys like Bryan, Foley and Punk (although he has a big ego) are Democrats, and a VinceKM is a hard Republican? I don't think so.
> 
> Vince's stupid political ideas always have been fucking up the product. Look at the Mexamerica thing now. Yes, he pushes Latins too, but only because he's making money of them. Well, so I guess he's just a prick and sellout


Exactly one of the points I was looking to find here. Sure they don't fit Vince's mould of what a big superstar should be, but I wouldn't put it past him to hold down some of his wrestlers due to their political opinions, especially if they're too left-leaning for his tastes.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Steiner talks about politics

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2m4f1r


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.adventuresofcitizenx.com/


Kane's blog. His views on guns, taxes and more are summed up nicely in the second post down.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Why the fuck would/should someones personal opinions or beliefs affect the way you perceive em? fpalm

Unless they're a total douche to me or loved ones, then I will hate them.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Foley, Punk and Bryan are Democrats. While many people say the McMahons are Republicans Stephanie seems to be a liberal. I thought The Rock was a Democrat, but he took a subtle shot at Obama in GI Joe.


The McMahons are for whoever allows them to prosper and make more $$$$$$$$. Currently It's the Republican Party. :wink2:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

CretinHop138 said:


> Triple H - Democrat
> 
> Shawn Michaels - Republican
> 
> ...


LOL at Flair supporting Huckabee when pretty much everything about Flair's lifestyle ostensibly goes against what Huckabee claims to stand for. 

Any proof that Steph voted for Obama?


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have more of a "conspiratorial" worldview much like Jesse Ventura does, although I don't agree with him on more than a few topics. I guess I would identify more with Ventura and also Kane and Val Venis, Libertarians who believe in personal freedom and don't push a social Conservative agenda. I agree with Jim Cornette when it comes to the hypocrisy of "Christian" conservatives. And I despise the politics of people like JBL who have never seen a war they don't like (or would want to fight in).


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Wrestling overall is right-wing. It's easy to tell the leftist wrestlers: they are edgy, detached from reality, whiny, etc etc

Punk 
Paige
Foley

blah blah


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Really couldn't care less. Political party doesn't tell me how entertaining someone will be.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Wrestling overall is right-wing. It's easy to tell the leftist wrestlers: they are edgy, detached from reality, whiny, etc etc
> 
> Punk
> Paige
> ...


You forgot Ziggler for the whiny category.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

mattheel said:


> But Cena Is a Massachusetts man. While that certainty does not guarantee that he is a democrat because there are Republicans in Massachusetts, the state is a Democratic hotbet. Most Massachusetts people tend to be Democratic.



nah i think hes democrat too. hes from a working class family as well i was just joking at how white he is. hes like the whitest guy in wwe since kerwin white


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny because Brock now went to live in Canada and became a citizen. Lol.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

gsm1988 said:


> I have more of a "conspiratorial" worldview much like Jesse Ventura does, although I don't agree with him on more than a few topics. I guess I would identify more with Ventura and also Kane and Val Venis, Libertarians who believe in personal freedom and don't push a social Conservative agenda. I agree with Jim Cornette when it comes to the hypocrisy of "Christian" conservatives. And I despise the politics of people like JBL who have never seen a war they don't like (or would want to fight in).


i'm with you on that...Kane more of like Ron Paul-Jesse Ventura than label him Lib/Demo/Republic. Ron Paul-Jesse Ventura are the two favorite on alternative what you call them on mainstream are conspiracy theorist. 

out of all politician i'm with Ron Paul and especially Jesse Ventura...

Kane have appeared on Alex Jones...





let kane teach you about Monatary System...


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Socially liberal doesn't = democrat
Economically conservative doesn't = republican


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Alex Riley has posted several Tweets in support of Donald Trump, so I'm guessing he's a Republican.

Dolph Ziggler seems to be a Trump supporter too.

Maria Kanellis is a Democrat.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

celticjobber said:


> Alex Riley has posted several Tweets in support of Donald Trump, so I'm guessing he's a Republican.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler seems to be a Trump supporter too.
> 
> Maria Kanellis is a Democrat.



Would explain what Riley`s rare breed gimmick is all about.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

The less I ever hear about a wrestlers political leanings or religious views, the better.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kane is a libertarian who seems to have a love for Austrian Economics.






dat look though, my god, swoll as fuck.


----------



## NotJustTheTrainGuy (Jan 2, 2018)

Old topic but I'm up late and just wanted to add Stephanie McMahon was registered as an independent (not to any particular party) when I checked.

Would be interesting to see an updated list. Big Cass reportedly has heat for being a big 45 supporter.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Try not to bump old threads pls


----------

